# 19" CCW SP500....check them out...



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Alright, I figured it was about time that I posted a couple pictures of my new wheels. They are 19" CCW SP500s, with 245/35/19 fronts and 275/30/19 rears.


















The ride is a little firmer than stock (obviously), but it is definitely not harsh. I like them a lot. What do you think?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice do you get any virbration in the stearing wheel? and did you roll ur fenders?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

do the rear rub/scrub in with or without rear adult pass


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

There is no vibration in the steering wheel.

I did have to roll the fenders because they rubbed under hard acceleration. I haven't had passengers in the back yet, but with a full tank of gas and while under hard acceleration (or over parking lot speed bumps) there is no rubbing at all.

I'm very pleased with the ride.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine vibrate and is a bit stiff but i think i can live with it. cant seem to find anyone that rolls fenders around anywhere. how much it cost u to roll


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

It cost me around $300 (+ shipping). I did it myself and plan on selling the fender roller and heat gun as soon as I get a few more miles on the GTO to ensure that they don't need rolled a little further. I only drive the GTO on weekends, so I plan on hanging onto it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

iam on the waiting list for a roller from ls1gto.com


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Man those match the look of the car well. Do they come in 18" sizes?


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Those are HOT!


----------



## boudreaux601 (Mar 27, 2006)

You should email those to somebody at CCW. They could use some more pictures under GTO for those wheels in their gallery. Oh yeah, they also look AWESOME! Does anybody have a goat with the classics on it?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Those are some of the nicest wheels I've seen on a goat... very nice!!


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry, I'm done polishing. I'm gettin' old. Those do look way bitchen'.
EEZ GOAT, I'll be glad to share some cost on that roller. You buy it and when your done, sell it to me.
Red Racer: How about a close up of the inside edge of the fenders. Did you get any paint crack?


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude those are freaking awesome!! 19s is the way to go. I plan on doing pretty much the same thing on mine with 245s in the front and the 275s in the rear.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

V E R Y good looking.

Not too flashy while still being very noticeable.

I _think_ I understand what "rolling" the fender means...anyone care to clarify?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> V E R Y good looking.
> 
> Not too flashy while still being very noticeable.
> 
> I _think_ I understand what "rolling" the fender means...anyone care to clarify?


Inside the fender, there is about a 1 inch or so lip that extend towards the inner wheel well. If you use a tire that is wider that the stock tires, you risk your tire rubbing on that lip under heavy acceleration and when you have a lot of weight in the rear of the car. There is a tool that you can purchase, that attaches to the lug nuts that you rotate and as it's rotated you keep adjusting it so that it pushes that lip up. Some have also uses a baseball bat between the lip and the tire and rolled the fenders that way. Or you can take the car to a auto body shop to have them do it. Below is a picture of a fender roller to give you a better idea of how it works. 

http://www.tirerack.com/accessories/tools/fenderlip.jsp


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Looks good!*

I'm not real fond of the idea of rolling my fenders, though. I'm waiting for some other wheels that fit better for larger tires. With the proper offset/etc. it shouldn't be necessary to do that, unless you want some really fat meat under there. 
I'm okay with my cheap 18s for now. I do wish I had bought better tires, though. You get what you pay for.

Maximental


----------



## vfrinterceptor (Jun 23, 2007)

that size looks perf whats the off set?


----------



## 06-GOAT (Jun 20, 2007)

*19X9 Front 19x10 Rear*

Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

06-GOAT said:


> Just got ROH Drift-R 19X9 Front 19x10 Rear from AmericanMuscleCarWheels.com. Fits great! 265-30-19 front 275-30-19 rear


Hey 06-Goat,

I just checked the website, they only have 8" wide wheels for 17,18 and 19 diameter. Did they drop the 19x9's?

Hsv.


----------

